# Oh, happy day!



## Katie H (Aug 8, 2017)

The last two years have been nothing short of problematic as far as medical issues are concerned.

I have been and am still undergoing breast cancer treatment, then my husband needed to have a hip revision surgery (a surgery to replace an old hip replacement).

Well, how do you do, while Glenn was going through the health clearances for the hip surgery, the tests showed he had a serious heart issue.  In the end, he had to have open heart surgery in April.  Lots of serious issues, which have been resolved.  He's still recovering but in baby steps.

Now...the hip surgery.  We're now a month out and saw the orthopaedic surgeon today.  He received a stellar report.  He can now put full weight on the leg/hip and is anticipating kicking the walker to the curb....very soon.

I couldn't be happier.  Before the surgery he walked with a "list" to his left side and his left foot moved at a 45-degree angle to his right, which meant his hip was sloppy.  He lost 2 inches in length to his left leg because the stem of the old hip replacement had tamped down into his femur and was flopping around into that bone and resulted into 4 fractures in the bone.  Lots of pain.

Today was a "happy" day when the doc said to put full weight on the leg and do as normal as can be done.  Kick the walker to the curb when it feels right.

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay, Cuz! Good news.

With good hips, we're set for a family get together!

https://youtu.be/F3jnymeJof4


----------



## Katie H (Aug 8, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Yay, Cuz! Good news.
> 
> With good hips, we're set for a family get together!
> 
> https://youtu.be/F3jnymeJof4



Thanks, bucky.  We REALLY need to get together.  You're a gem.

And, as one of our dearest friends says, "We're still kickin' but not as high!"

Stubborn Irish is something to be reckoned with!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so happy for Glenn, but what about you Miss Katie?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 8, 2017)

This is FAR better news than a great Goodwill find, *Katie*!  I'm so happy that Glenn is progressing so well. Blessings to you and Glenn for full and healthy recoveries. (((hugs)))


----------



## msmofet (Aug 8, 2017)

What great news Katie!!

Two Versions I like them both. (I love Whoppi!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb7D-W-QW-8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1nNdTyDZEs

I don't have any clue why it's coming up black.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2017)

Great news, Katie!


----------

